# Mens Hairdressers in Marina/JBR



## duncjwood (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi,

Need a haircut, first one since I got here. Don't fancy the Tony and Guys prices but do want someone who can texture the hair slightly and cut it straight not too uneven.

Does anyone have a recommendation in the Marina/JBR/Media City area.

Thanks.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

I get mine done at a mens salon behind the Radisson Blu residence. Couple of Syrian guys.

75DHS seems fair enough to me.



You turn right off the Beach Residence Road with Radisson Blu on your right (the lights before the Marina Mall, Sheikh Zayed Rd over to your left). Turn right again, keeping the Radisson on your right and the salon is on your left behind the walled entrance.

Not sure if that's a good description, sorry!


----------



## duncjwood (Oct 10, 2011)

Great, thank you. I know where that is and will have a look tomorrow.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

The one on the road level of the back of JBR (amwaj I think) opposite Marina promenade used to be good. Was AED 75 a year ago.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

There's "Park Lane" ... Marina Pearl ... right behind the buildling where RAK Bank is .... ask for John.


----------

